# Thanksgiving in the Woods 2018



## Paymaster

My Plate!!!


----------



## Paymaster

Got busy and forgot to explain about our trip.

We did our annual Thanksgiving gathering at DeSoto State Park near Ft Payne Alabama this year. We camped/RVd for a week or more with six RVs of us. It was a great time for all involved! We had two fried turkeys and I did a smoked turkey breast on my Akorn Jr. Here are some pics.


----------



## dialout

I wait for this post every year...looks like a great time.


----------



## Guest

A great meal and good times with the family. Can't beat it.


----------



## Bigfisherman

Looks Fantastic Pay.


----------

